# kostengünstige serielle Konsole over IP

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne einen Server ohne GK im Keller deponieren. Zu Wartungszwecken möchte ich gerne per serieller Konsole auf die Kernelmeldungen zugreifen.

Da ich aber nur eine IP Verbindung habe sollte das per LAN funktionieren. Der Rechner, den ich verwenden will hat noch einen COM Port. Aber wie bekomme ich das übers LAN? Möglichst noch ohne zusätzlichen Switch?

G. R.

----------

## Max Steel

Es gibt dashier:

```
eix ser2net

* net-misc/ser2net

     Available versions:  ~2.3 ~2.5 {tcpd}

     Homepage:            http://sourceforge.net/projects/ser2net

     Description:         Serial To Network Proxy
```

Soweit ich weiß kann das genau das was du möchtest.

Ich persöhnlich habe keinerlei Erfahrungen damit, kann dir also weder bei der Config helfen, noch versprechen das es das macht was du brauchst ^^.

----------

## Anarcho

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Es gibt dashier:
> 
> ```
> eix ser2net
> 
> ...

 

Meiner Meinung nach macht es per Software keinen Sinn, da kann man gleich SSH nehmen.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Richtig, das muss ne Hardware Lösung sein.

Die Frage ist, brauchts du das Wirklich? Ich hab das auch so. Wenn ma was sein sollte nehm ich nen TFT und ne Tastatur und geh runter oder ich hol das Ding hoch. Ich habs bis jetzt erst einmal gebraucht.

Sebastian

----------

## Tinitus

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Richtig, das muss ne Hardware Lösung sein.
> 
> Die Frage ist, brauchts du das Wirklich? Ich hab das auch so. Wenn ma was sein sollte nehm ich nen TFT und ne Tastatur und geh runter oder ich hol das Ding hoch. Ich habs bis jetzt erst einmal gebraucht.
> ...

 

Hallo,

ich wollte ja gerne die GK ausbauen um so viel wie möglich Strom zu sparen....jedesmal umbauen macht keinen Spaß. Es gibt je > gebrauchte HW< ab 40 Euro. Dann würde ich auch noch andere Rechner umbauen. Es würde sich also lohnen. Aber ob die (Hardware) mit Linux geht.

Da wird immer von von Windows Port blabla gesprochen. Man kann per telnet zugreifen...aber scheinbar nur um das Gerät zu konfigurieren. Kriege ich jedoch auch meine Konsolenausgabe angezeigt?

G. R.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Ich hoffe ich hab das richtig verstanden.

Du willst den Rechner ohne Grafikkarte in den Keller stellen und dann von oben aus über das LAN alles sehen was du auf dem normalen Monitor auch siehst?

Bei unseren Servern geht das so:

VGA in son KVM Switch und von da aus ins LAN.

Das sollte das sein was du suchst. Such ma nach "KVM over IP". Das ist aber halt relativ teuer.

Ich würde die Grafikkarte drin lassen und sowas kaufen Klick mich

So ne PCI Graka ohne Treiber brauch net viel Strom.

Aber überleg dir das nochma, wann musst du schon ma booten und bist auf den Kernel output angewiesen?

Sebastian

----------

## manuels

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> Du willst den Rechner ohne Grafikkarte in den Keller stellen und dann von oben aus über das LAN alles sehen was du auf dem normalen Monitor auch siehst

 Die meisten BIOS' wollen uebrigens nicht ohne Grafikkarte booten. Kommt dann auf deinen Rechner an, ob er ohne Grafikkarte funktioniert...

----------

## moe

Es gibt auch solche Teile die USB über Netzwerk zur Verfügung stellen. Mit einem USB-Serial-Konverter wäre das also auch in etwa das was du willst.

Aber das kostet auch ne Menge, preiswerter ist es nur, wenn du ne Fritz!Box mit USB-Host in der Nähe hast.

Ansonsten bleibt wohl nur, im Ernstfall mit nem Laptop runterzugehen und an die serielle Konsole ran..

----------

## think4urs11

die preiswerte und einfachste Lösung ist ein Notebook mit dem man per Bedarf zum Patienten hinabsteigt

die 'Edel'-Variante wäre etwas wie eine Lara oder ein Portserver von Digi o.ä. - Preisklasse 200€+ oder eine Consolekarte (eRic und Co) für noch mehr Geld

je nach baulichen Gegebenheiten ginge es evtl. auch schlicht mit einem langen seriellen Kabel ins Arbeitszimmer

----------

